# Playing 9-10 yr olds



## teh emprah's homie (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay so I go to a tournament (I got third I'll explain later) and there's a few guys around 20 and were about to start and these two kids show up and join I'm like oh cool more people so first game I get one kid he plays chaos right away he moves his possesed model with wings like four feet and says he's assaulting my suits...short to sAy he lost and it took forever second game BOOM other kid who I don't even know if he had a full ork army but he kept hyping up a shokk attack gun and he kept getting rules wrong and saying what I had just said and telling me the same thing over and over So I end up tabeling him he acts all cool with it I understand their young but I think their really should be an age limit
so I notice he's fiddling round with something and I look over and he was writing my sportsmanship as 0 yes 0 an that led to me getting third instea of second and keeping me away from a suit or two so as you can understand Ima little po'd any comments would be nice
thanks for reading


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I got a comment, please for the sake of everyone on this planet learn to use some punctuation when you post. Its not hard, a period or a comma where appropriate will do.

There is absolutely no need for a post to have such a low quality like that emprah's homie. Actually show that your supposed to be a step above some people in more ways than one.


As for the topic, while it sucks that they scored you low what did you expect? You tabled them, they obviously wanted to win, and they are a tad shy from experienced (or at least I assume so, since I have nothing much to go on either way.) If an age limit was imposed, what ages do you think should be barred from playing and why? And don't use the experience thing, there are people older than ten who are just as bad or worse when it comes to that.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

90% of under-15's who play are immature.
10% of over-15's who play are immature.

Either way, they dont belong in the tournament scene.

You should have mentioned something to the TO about it at the time.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

In a tournament, naturally you have no choice who your opponent is. I don't find that age limit can block someone from being experienced, though it certainly is a contributing factor. Like darkreever said, some kids know the game better than us adults.

Personally, I think that shops should impose an age limit on tournaments, as like that 0 sportsmanship score, they inject immaturity (which is natural) into a serious environment. I myself only like to play in my age-group, as it seems weird to play someone who is far younger or much older than I am...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I personally think there isn't a full proof way to stop this happening, though for kids under the age of say 10 wanting enter tournaments should have to register through a GW store or Club and have an added bit of info informing the TO's how experienced and well this player knows the game, much like events like conflict where they have to win 3 matches in store to qualify meaning that they are less likely to even be there if they are playing more experienced players to get games. 

I think that Tournaments should be more organised and aware of the players there and investigate every score of 0 given in tournaments or at least where a player puts a 0 for more than 1 aspect of scoring such as the above.


----------



## teh emprah's homie (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry for the punctuation it's 1 o clock am
and I'm using my I pod it's annoying to turn pages on it to add punctuation I'll try in the future


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It ain't that hard, dude, I am using it right now.... fairly simple. Just know that giant blocks of text are a bit hard on the eyes.


----------



## teh emprah's homie (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah it is hard when your barely awake


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This is true.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant understand why tournements have a sportsmanship score anyway,what's that shit for? you never saw Kasparov getting marked down because he farted during play( and trust me he did)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I cant understand why tournements have a sportsmanship score anyway,what's that shit for? you never saw Kasparov getting marked down because he farted during play( and trust me he did)


Good Point, they should scrap it or have just a question on how they played - like was your opponent a fair and sportsman like player during the game, and leave it at that.

This would not so much be a waste of time but help organisers guage they general aura of the tournament more to fine tune it and help change things in future events.

Either that or keep it but it only counts to figuring out who is the most sportmanslike player of the whole tournament by vote of who was your favourite player to play against etc...


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Im with BitsandKits on this one, if you think about it everyone should get a zero. Most tourny players use competitive lists, not high on the good sport scale normally. As too the original topic, I dont think its age, but as others have said perhaps a screening process so your avoiding the immature 10 year olds. AND the childish 30 year olds.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

sometimes this happens. Most of my game time si have is agiant younger kids but to be fair most have been good and i'm know for sportmans ship at my local as i will often left them fire the scouts that they forget to fire during there combat phase etc.
However from the sound of it it does seem like you got jipped a bit becuase of it. my advice is to take it on the chin and stop harping on about little kids...hell i would think atleast 75% of us here started when you where under 15. How do you think you would have recated if your where in his shoes(and his age)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

As much as I'm glad younger people are into the hobby, I do find playing them an utterly pointless experience for myself. And I often feel that the particular 9-10 year olds who hang around GW stores/Gaming clubs tend to be from a richer background, consequently have very little respect others.
You know, the type that get their Nanny or Carer to paint and build their stuff for them.

Screening FTW, or simply, an age restriction.


----------



## ThaPinkPownerFatty (Aug 12, 2010)

as long as they know the rules they should be allowed too play then it doesnt mather if your 5 or 95. but when we (the club im in) organise something we demand that every body knows the rules orr else they cant play.

funny story we where at this tournament half way into the first round a kid walks in wanting too play he got his entyre army with him 500 points of fantasy and we where playing 2250 so we explained and the kid walked away crying (not funny).

comes back with his father who is all pissed off we explain everything and the dad goes : cant he just play allong his 500 points too a 2250 army?we where like what? well i had time and it was in the break so i played him 500 on 500 i go right do you know the rules? and he goes what are there rules? i thoughed you just moved the pieces around and rolled some dice and made the things up as you go. 

i told him too buy a book and left never seen the kid again


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue Liger said:


> Good Point, they should scrap it or have just a question on how they played - like was your opponent a fair and sportsman like player during the game, and leave it at that.
> 
> This would not so much be a waste of time but help organisers guage they general aura of the tournament more to fine tune it and help change things in future events.
> 
> Either that or keep it but it only counts to figuring out who is the most sportmanslike player of the whole tournament by vote of who was your favourite player to play against etc...


Its just a pity the whole tournament scene in Australia is fucked.
Comp scores and sportsmanship are worth more than what the actual battle points are.


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

why not a multiple choice rules test online for GW sanctioned tournys and if you fail you could still play but your opponent would know that you dont really know the rules yet so they wouldn't get upset during the game when you make a mistake and just correct you as the game progresses.
Instead of a number on the sportsmanship i agree with a statement so that way it can be gauged if you got a low score out of spite or did they have a legitemit reason.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Orochi said:


> As much as I'm glad younger people are into the hobby, I do find playing them an utterly pointless experience for myself. And I often feel that the particular 9-10 year olds who hang around GW stores/Gaming clubs tend to be from a richer background, consequently have very little respect others.
> You know, the type that get their Nanny or Carer to paint and build their stuff for them.
> 
> Screening FTW, or simply, an age restriction.


Pretty much. I've actually gotten to the point where I just won't play people that are under 14 anymore. Maybe that's not nice or whatever but a person can only handle so much noobishness.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont really have a prob,em with the younger generation, (everybody has got to start somwhere, right?), My only annoyance with them is Gw seems to lend them a helping hand in games and allow them to get away with blatent rule breaking. Oh and they cant be bothered to paint their bloody Gay marheeens. 

When i started around 10yrs old atleast i knew the rules and painted my models, hell i even told Gw to piss off and not to help me, I want to learn from my own mistakes, kiddies nowdays dont do that sort of thing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The only time I've played against someone younger than, say, 16, was a 12 year old at a tournament, not a sponsored one but held by the local hobby shop. Luckily, he also only brought 1250 points since he was just getting into the hobby (at an 1850 tournament) and I wound up giving him more advice and critiquing his turns after he had moved the pieces. He was a very courteous kid, though I can certainly see how younger players can be incredibly annoying.

At the same tournament, there was also a guy (probably in his 50s) who nearly got into a fist fight with the guy he was playing against because he wouldn't let his 'flamers' (modelled with bolters) be used as such, since the rules of the tournament strictly stated that weapons had to be modelled and proxies were not allowed (although scratch-built were acceptable). He threw a giant temper tantrum and stormed out of the tournament. So yeah, younger players can suck, but adults can be every bit as stupid and immature as they are.

As far as having to be 'screened' by tournament officials, I've never played in any sponsored RT tournament, so I can't really provide any input other than agreeing with it in concept.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

time of day is a piss poor excuse for laziness I'm afraid.


teh emprah's homie said:


> I get one kid he plays chaos right away he moves his possesed model with wings like four feet and says he's assaulting my suits...


4 feet hey...really?

so obviously you calmly corrected him and explained the way his troops work to him so that he learns and does not make the mistake again yes?

or perhaps call over a ref to explain to him and help him through the rules to avoid the same mistakes?

no?..oh.


teh emprah's homie said:


> who I don't even know if he had a full ork army


so obviously you asked politely if he could check his points total, thats no big thing to ask surely, or ask a judge to check his list, which I'm sure must be done for tourneys anyway from what I keep hearing.


teh emprah's homie said:


> but he kept hyping up a shokk attack gun


every player has units they "hype up", so thats no biggie.


teh emprah's homie said:


> and he kept getting rules wrong and saying what I had just said and telling me the same thing over and over


and once again the rulebook was used and calm discussion was brought into play........


teh emprah's homie said:


> So I end up tabeling him


or just do what every douche does in a tournament


teh emprah's homie said:


> he was writing my sportsmanship as 0 yes 0


can't imagine why..........


teh emprah's homie said:


> an that led to me getting third instea of second and keeping me away from a suit or two


so getting second place gets you a suit?, thats a weird prize to have, although of course placement in a game of toy soldiers is obviously unimportant to anyone, as its the taking part that counts right...............right?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm with Stella here, kids can be annoying, but we were all kids ourselves once.

The best approach is to simply play the game and call them up on any mistakes they've made, maybe stop them from boasting to much and remind them it's only a game.

That said some of them either don't know the rules, or don't stick to them. I played a kid in a tourney two and a half weeks ago who near the end of the game moved a Rhino full of Blood Claws 12 inches then disembarked. When he'd done this I noticed some of them were more than 2 inches from the Rhino, so I pointed this out so next time someone wouldn't have a go at him.

However I didn't make him move them, because they couldn't assault, which I also pointed out. You can imagine my disgust therefore when he then assaulted with them in the same turn.

Of course I'm sure there are adults who are the same, as we all saw some months ago.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, if he's giving you a score of zero for sportsmanship...

Give him behavior suitable for a score of zero. Mock him, insult him, whatever comes to mind.

The brat you mentioned seems like he deserves such treatment anyway.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't mind facing immature opponants as even though its INCREDIBLY annoying having some orks charge your unit on the other side of the table on turn one:ireful2: or when you find that their rhino actually had 15 models embarked inside, they have never heard of the word 'tactics' so are easy to out manover etc. as they just come straight down the middle.
Also I have faced _some_ (i stress _some_) players of that age group that are competent and deliver a good game so my advice is not to completely shun these kids but if you can watch the end of their previous game to see what they've done or just try and 'judge' them i another way...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

our club runs 2 tournys every year, 1 for 40K and 1 for fantasy, and we do have an age limit of 16, unless there a paid up and vouched for club member, then its 14. we have been asked to drop the age limit on the tourny, but due to a few past very bad incidents involeing young players and minis going missin, the club wont lower the age (and yes i know not all kids are ike that).
As for the sportsman issue and scores, what we do is as follows, after you played your 4 games of the tourny, your given a slip of paper, that you then write down the namre of one of the 4 players you gamed agaisnt, that you think was the most spotsman like, none of this scoreing crap that can kill any chance of winning or even getting a good place.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boy I know how that feels one kid started to cry when I wiped him in a take and hold game, yes I do agree there should be a age limit like 14+ as this is when I started getting more mature( says my older friends). By the way does that tournment have any premlimanarys ,because the one at my hobby shop does and that usually roots out the younger kids?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm just gonna agree with stella because he makes me laugh. nuff said.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> 90% of under-15's who play are immature.
> 10% of over-15's who play are immature.
> 
> Either way, they dont belong in the tournament scene.
> ...


We play with little plastic toys as adults, we're all a little immature :grin:


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

my local club is full of yr 7s who think they can get a box of tactical marines and they'll be winning the Throne of Skulls every other thursday.
a few days ago, i was playing a game and one of them asked me why i needed a tape measure


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Seem on the fence about the whole age limit thing. 

Like when i started when i was 14 (19 now), it was me and 3 other people of the same age. And when we started out we never played against other people at the store we only played amongst ourselves. Why? Because we knew that we were learning the game and knew we didnt know the game all that well. Plus because of how our store worked everyone would watch the games from start to finish regardless of who was playing (heck i loathe Ultra yet ive happily watched Ultra vs Ultra games before) and the more experienced players always seemed to pick a side to support and always gave us advise and clarified stuff when ever we made a mistake. After playing like this for about 6months we started to play against the better players since they had watched us from when we first started and new that we we trying to learn and get better 

But the problem is that most young people i see nowadays are nothing like me and my friends were, most just seem to buy whatever, and expect everythign to go their way and cry when ever it doesnt. I understand they are young, but most of them dont even seem to try, they just run around the store and expect people to stop games and what not to either let them play or let them join.

Regarding the sportsmanship, ive never entered an official one, other than the ones hosted by my new local since i came to Uni. But i fail to see the point, since surely tournements generaly are meant to be competitive right? So you list wil clear be out to crush any who would stand in your way regardless of how brutal. I fail to see the sportsmanship in that if im honest


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

So far nobody's shared any stories about their own kid being "that kid" so I thought I'd go ahead.

My older son started with WFB (Plays both now) and he was around 11 or 12 at the time.

The first few games were, I think, a bit rough for him. On some level we all experience this... We sit and build/paint our minis, we dream of great victories and win streaks. We build our lists, every piece coming with a fantasy of how awesome it's going to be on the table...

...and then we get owned and it can be frustrating. Well, younger kids just don't cope with that as well as us older folks. My son was no exception. Once at a Battle Bunker when our team (in a doubles game) was getting spanked I had to take him aside because he was getting frustrated and started to cry. I had to remind him that this was a game, and that the idea here was to play, have fun, learn to improve our strategy, meet new people. Winning was nice but if you go into every game pinning all your hopes on a victory you're asking for a lot of trouble.

He apologized to our opponents for being unpleasant and the rest of that game went well. We lost, but we had a good time. 

That never became a problem again with him.

I think a lot of the times when we see the younger kids acting foolishly it's because their parents aren't teaching them. Sometimes I think our local Battle Bunker doubled as a daycare provider when parents would drop their kid off for an afternoon of gaming and not have any clue what was going on.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

First off, i'm going to say that i've never been to a tornament (?).

Anyway i believe i started this when i was 10 years old, learned the rules slowly and painted my army (very, VERY badly) etc. but i never let myself get angry or sad when i lost. Hell i didn't care, by the end of one year i had a WDL of W=4 L=89 or something silly. 

I just simply told myself "Hey its a game! The whole point is to have fun! Sure you lost but you can't win them all!" And i never felt bad. Sure i felt slightly disappointed but i entertained my opponent with crazy stuff and we always ened up having a good time. There is one opponent i play alot against who get rather fustrated when he loses so i should remind him of that...

So in the end of all my ramblings, i just believe that people should have fun and if they're going to get all worked up about it then why are you playing a game?


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

you think you got it bad? try gaming against a kid so young he cant even read! 
GW chap ''so, whats the weapon skill of your terminators?'' *passes codex over*
*Poor sod looks at the reference page for about a minute, then looks up, ''ummmm,....i cant read....''
*awkward silence*
he could barely even see the gameboard he was so small!
needless to say i made a quick excuse and got outa there ASAP


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

The_Lone_Wolf said:


> needless to say i made a quick excuse and got outa there ASAP


If it is really needless to say, then you don't need to say it. 

Anyway, my neighbors' brother exemplifies this. Aside from not knowing his army and not having the patience for the game, he thinks that he knows and so he pouts whenever he's losing an gloats whenever he's winning.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The stories of kids crying is both sad and awkward. Kids spending parents cash to play what they think is probaly chekers with Models. I for one belive a age of 14 unless accompanied by a adult to be right. If your dropping a 13 year old off at a store with 20-50 year old men who are strangers to play with toy soldiers, your a bad parent. 14 is a good age as they should know how to read, count, and act somewhat responsible in public.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

All I know is I am told that I was exceptionally mature for my age (which confuses me because I know how immature I am now) and I still can't believe that my parents let me hang out at game stores without one of them present when I was 15, let alone anyone dropping off kids that are 9 or 10 years old. I started playing WFB when I was 12 and I think that if I had been playing against anyone that wasn't my core group of friends initially I wouldn't be alive today to tell the story. It took a good amount of time to learn the rules, how to play in under a day, with good sportsmanship (and I learned that faster than some of my core group) and especially how to paint. Overall I think kids shouldn't be at tournaments, but need to have a quality guiding hand to help them navigate the pitfalls of the hobby gaming world.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I played in three different tournaments when I was 11 I lost the first two and then won (well...second place) the last. I graded everyone with 5s on sportsmanship because everyone was nice. I never cheated and while learning I had the refrence sheet of to-hits and to-wounds in one hand and my armylist/codex in the other, and whenever I wasn't 100% sure or if my opponent wanted to be sure I showed him.

most kids that age will act like that if you are nicer to them people shouldn't be complete douches to them. If the kid can't read, sure you don't have to play him, but maybe tell him that he should learn how to before he plays the game.

Or if they are acting like little devils pulling rules out of their ass then just ask to look at the rule in the book if they say no they are cheating easy as that.

If you're nice, help them out, maybe give some side conversation it seems the op just ignored the fact that his opponent was a human being and just destroyed him utterly without barely talking to him. You know what? I would of fucking given him a 0 for sportsmanship. so I don't believe that this is the fault of the little kid I'm sure that if the op would of helped him through the game and was nice he wound have his oh so wonderful 2 (oooh) battlesuits. Sure there are exceptions though.

SO
OP- Kid was immature because he didn't give me a score of 5 for sportsmanship so I got second place and didn't get two battlesuits

...yeah...so the kid was immature because he didn't give you a full sportsmanship when you ignore him and write him off as "another baby"

I think that YOU are immature for getting worked up over two fucking battlesuits

of course all of this is just my 2 cents and I should NEVER be taken seriously


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've only participated in one game with someone under about 15. The kid was 10 years old at the time and I had just recently immigrated into America and moved to Seattle. Naturally the day after I arrive the first thing I do is go looking for a game of 40k :biggrin:

Anyways, I walk inside and everyone is like "Hey, what's up?" and stuff like that. My english was very broken at the time, I believe I said something like "Hello my good people" or something stereotyped like that :laugh: So this kid walks up to me and says, "Hey, you up for a game?" I say sure and I start setting up my army (Space Sharks) and he sets up his. I look across the table and the kid has probably ten bazillion points of space marines (not an exaggeration, I later found it was 6k+ :shok that looked like they were dipped in Boltgun Metal from head to toe and had their weapons painted blue. I was a bit grossed out but ran with it. So, four turns later I had wiped his army out to a man with little casualties on my side.

It was actually a great game. Granted the kid didn't know all the rules perfectly but I allowed some leniency (ex. allowing him to shoot a unit in the assault phase he forgot in the shooting phase); considering he had to deal with my terrible English it was only fair. He was very polite and courteous and although he had the most annoying voice known to mankind it was a great day.

Then I played some asshole mid-40's guy who told me to go fuck off and learn to speak "American" after I beat him. I left the store in disgust and later found out that the man who insulted me was banned from the store three days later for "a consistent history of rasicst, stereotypical and insulting remarks combined with poor sportsmanship."

Moral of the story: Everyone has been a kid at some point, but only some people stay like a kid.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> but i entertained my opponent with crazy stuff and we always ened up having a good time.


One time in 3rd ed, I took a squad of Rippers with Venom Cannon.
Every single one.

It was obscene :laugh:



Warlock in Training said:


> The stories of kids crying is both sad and awkward. Kids spending parents cash to play what they think is probaly chekers with Models. I for one belive a age of 14 unless accompanied by a adult to be right. If your dropping a 13 year old off at a store with 20-50 year old men who are strangers to play with toy soldiers, your a bad parent. 14 is a good age as they should know how to read, count, and act somewhat responsible in public.


It truly is horrifying how irresponsible some parents are.
No matter how 'mature' your child is, when they're still young, they aren't physically capable of defending themselves in a bad situation, they should never be left in that sort of environment without at least an older-teenager you trust.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

As a parent who plays and whose son is learning to play, my thoughts are parents should never drop their kids off for other adults to babysit. Lets be honest, I don't care how mature your 12 yo is, he isn't ready to handle the pressure of a mature adult group especially if there is a jacknut who will intentionally take advantage of him/her. My son is 12 yo and I haven't even let him go to the FLGS with me to watch games. I feel until I get read on the kind of people that do show up, who knows what kind of situation I could be bringing my kid to. Dear god for the person who intentionally takes advantage/harms my kid :threaten:


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

It's worse when theres a local guy that you know at the GW, you get on, nice guy...

They bring their son... Who knows the rules SO WELL... 

He was like 10, maybe 11/12. But for a game... He stood by my side, and recalled every rule, special rule, wargear rules, rules on WS, Roll tables.. For an hour and a half i had to put up with them whispering all that in my ear.

And i couldn't do anything... I was friends (well, wrong word) with his dad, and all i wanted to do.
I KNOW THE RULES KID, GO THE - AWAY :'(

I actually got so annoyed 

Ban those kids from the GW, Warhammer is no kids game :biggrin:

-Nah, it's fine aslong as they aren't annoying. Maybe put an age minimum on a GT.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

In my local games store, there is a who is about twice my age who always interfers and tries to ram rules down our throat being repeating them, There is a guy in our store thats about twenty and requarly plays games a couple of hundred points over the limit, and once tried to tell us he could read the dice result from the bottom because the rules didn't say different and we have an influx of kids who do not know the rules and still try to tell us, and one that does know the rules but is in your face and really loud although to be fair to him he can play ok


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> 1.There is a guy in our store thats about twenty and requarly plays games a couple of hundred points over the limit, 2. and once tried to tell us he could read the dice result from the bottom because the rules didn't say different


1. Intentional, and tries to hide it? If so, cheating; otherwise, could be a mistake, or just for fun.

2. Cheating, no two ways about it.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

the first one, the best example i can come up with. is in a 750 game we clocked him with an extra 370 -ish points and he denied it, he said one of his chapter masters was an objective. (right???? an objective, that moves, shoots, and calls down bombardments)


i've gone points over bu accident and under, so i know it can be done.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bobg said:


> the first one, the best example i can come up with. is in a 750 game we clocked him with an extra 370 -ish points and he denied it, he said one of his chapter masters was an objective. (right???? an objective, that moves, shoots, and calls down bombardments)
> 
> 
> i've gone points over bu accident and under, so i know it can be done.


What a filthy cheater.
I never go over points, not even by 1.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

we know, not sure why we put up with him 

sometimes i dont have my dex with me and have to go by memory of my last list, but if in doubt i'll remove a unit rathe than go over by more than a coupla points


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

These people should not be allowed but unfortunately they exist and there is nothing we can do about that. Generally before I play against anyone I like to watch at least one of their games first, that way I have a fair idea of their grasp of the rules and what not. If I find them to be immature of cheating(intentionally) them I will make up some excuse as to why I can't play. :grin:


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been to a GW about 3 or so times, and whenever I go their are 10 year olds screaming. I even went to warhammer world and there was a table of 6 of em, all with 4000/3000 point armies, nothing painted, and one of them had a titan, except it was a count as, itwas just the leg of a titan... They chased eachother round the hall and one ended up falling over and it looked like he broke his arm. I am 14 and so is my gaming group (the 3 of us) except for my brother. We take the game very seriously and in December I'm taking part in a 10k points game, so not all kids are bad.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

You know, as annoying as we all seem to think young kids are it's important to remember that sometimes they grow up to be the people we love playing. I was 11 when I started. Was I annoying? Probably.

I'm willing to bet at least a couple of you were at least in your young teens when you started. The best thing to do is just encourage them and someday they might become solid players who have to put up with their own generation of kids.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm 14 and even though I bet people sometimes get annoyed with me, it would only be because I might forget a rule or get some detail wrong. However (without trying to sound boastful) I know that there are kids that aren't as....composed as I am. I have seen kids that just spend there time at the GW chucking dice at each other or annoying some bloke by screaming at them some fake rule that they are convinced is right even though the poor bloke has already shown them the page in the rulebook that says they are wrong.

Unfortunately we can't do anything about this like imposing an age ban because that would stop people like me  enjoying the hobby and growing up to become addicted consumer whores that GW so love.

P.S sorry if i sounded a bit full of myself there


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

omg such a swollen head  

anyway, at ours the kids get bundled into begginers games, which get cut short when the stompa dies 

oh look break time , out ya go


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not the the 9-10 yr olds who bother me (Hell, I'm 13) but the 5-6 year olds wih battle companies. They piss the hell outta me. And the fact that I work hard (Is selling junk on eBay hard?) for money to buy my Warhammer and he does no work, and gets it all for free. WTF?

Midnight


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

so everykid in our store specially the ones with stompa, dammit their armies cost more th\aan mine


----------

